# Can it get any easier than this??



## MatthewP (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the same jig and totally agree. I paid full price but even then it works so well it was worth it.


----------



## ichbinpete (Jan 12, 2011)

I got it with a 20% off coupon when I bought it. I only changed my blades twice prior to getting it, and I never got them set right. This product just works.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the review - I just got a couple of sets of knives for my jointer and was dreading replacing them. I am hitting my local Rockler tomorrow to grab one of these.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm not trying to be a smart a$$ and I don't have anything against the jig but to answer your question directly - "Yes, it can get easier than this". Using a Byrd shelix head is much easier to change "knives", and, in my opinion, you get a better cut than straight knives provide.

The shelix has small square, carbide inserts than can be rotated 90 degrees to get a fresh edge using nothing more than a screw driver type tool. Probably takes less than 10 seconds. There is no other adjustment necessary.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

^^ Huh?? This is a review for a jig that assists in setting up straight blades for a jointer. My comment "Can it get any easier than this" was directed at that. It was not my intention to review or compare aftermarket jointer heads.

Enjoy the Byrd…


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

chuckc great review, i just happened to be in rockler last week and bought the same jig, glad it worked well.
mbs: this jig is 25 bucks and we already have blades in the jionter. the byrd is great but you're talking about another 200 plus bucks for your solution.


----------



## LoydMoore (Jan 16, 2013)

quess I am a tightwad. Built my own version for $4.

Six block magnets from Harbor freight and some scrap MDF.

Just make sure everything is clean and no magnetic chips are hanging around. Place three magnets in line 3" apart on the jointer table or granite surface plate. Next place a liberal amount of silicon on each magnet and press the MDF home. The router table or granite plate establish the magnets on a single plane and all the MDF does is hold the magnets in that plane while setting the knives. Make two of these and you have a hybrid version of the Rockler jig for 1/6 the price.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

FWW had an article about what LoydMoore did, I also made mine, two pieces of wood and some magnets and it was done. In any case, for $24 it is a good deal and I would probably have bought it if I had known about it, I am not one for making jigs, my time is more valuable.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, I'm headed to the Rockler site right now. Hope it's still on sale.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

If you Google "Rockler coupon code" you can usually dig up a free shipping coupon code.


----------



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

Just bought this - perfect timing. Thanks for the review I had been waiting to set up my new jointer till work slowed down.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Can it get any easier than this??

Yes , have someone else do it while you go have a beer / coffee / snack / etc.. : )

I bought two Aluminum 9" levels with rare earth magnets (on bottom edge) from Harbor Freight to accomplish this with : )
They were on sale ($7.99) at the time and the price was less than the jig I was going to buy previously.
http://www.harborfreight.com/9-inch-solid-aluminum-level-66617.html 
Works pretty slick : )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

oooops .double post : (


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes , have someone else do it while you go have a beer / coffee / snack / etc.. : )

LOL, he said easier not cheaper, huh?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes ,* Jorge* . I typed ; Yes , have someone else do it while you go have a beer / coffee / snack / etc.. : )
*Easier , no ?* LOL


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the Review Chuck. I bought one of them also a few months back and have been procrastinating setting my blades not knowing what I'm going to run into. I needed that encouragment.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I've been dreading the day that my knives need replacing. Picking up one of these.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm glad you had better luck with it than I did.


----------

